# Concealed weapon



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm applying for a concealed permit and am looking for a new handgun. I currently have a Beretta 92 in 9mm and am looking for something with a little more power and a smaller frame. The new Springfield XD in 40 cal. looks like a decent choice but am not familiar with springfields. Any suggestions?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i hear they are good. i think they have a .45 ACP. 15 rounds...good power. something like that maybe someone can give you more info. personally id carry a .357. but i think CCP is a form of gun controll


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Glock 23 in .40. Great combination of power and capacity.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It seems that anything chambered in 45acp that will hold 15 rounds is going to be way too big for concealed carry. I think your choice of the .40 would be a good caliber. I would also consider something like a small-medium framed revolver in 38sp or 357mag. Anything small enough for concealed carry won't hold many more rounds than a revolver anyways. To me a quality revolver would be more reliable than most semi-auto pistols.

Matt


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a 2.5" snub nose, 6 shot Colt Cobra .38SPL and I love it. It has enough power, it is accurate. It is very easy to conceal I have a shoulder holster which I wear most of the time. Otherwise I just throw it in my pocket. Its very realiable. It has its wear marks now that I have been carring it for a while, but that is what you get with a carry gun. I always thought the revolver has been the best carry choice for concealment....


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

4 inch .357 . 6 TDHP molded molded holster...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I carry a Wilson Combat ADP. it is in a 9 MM but the thing is the smallest double stack made. It is sweet! It shoots like a Wilson Combat also! I would highly recomend it to anyone! It holds some rounds, and always goes bang when you pull the trigger, and it fits on the ankle nice. What else can you ask for?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

not haveing to bend down :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not having some dumb arse notice it on your hip! :beer:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

not haveing crime in the first place :sniper:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Glock 36 - one of Glock's mini guns - a .45 ACP pistol. It's only one inch wide (well, OK, 1.1"). 
Loaded with 185 gr. JHP CorBons or a similar +P round, it's the equal or better to the 40 S&W and the .357 Mag. One criticism that could be leveled is the six round magazine. I have no problem with it; if I were carrying a revolver I'd have six. 
Accurate, reliable, and it fits in your back pocket - though it's not quite a pocket gun.
Pete


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am also a fan of the glocks. I have a 23 and a 27. Both awsome guns. The 27 is a small gun backup to the 23, but most of the time I have the Wilson Combat. Seems lighter, and smaller.

How many times will you need more then 6 shots to stop a threat, or be able to get cover? Thats the question!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Everybody, thanks for the all your help. It sounds like there is a lot of good options out there. I'll probably just need to spend time at the range and find one that feels right in my hand and I feel comfortable shooting. You guys gave me some good places to start. THANKS! :beer:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Wurgs: Shoot as many as you can. You may end up wanting them all.

Hunt4P - I just looked at that Wilson ADP 9mm. Only 23 oz. loaded...not bad at all (the G36 is 27oz. loaded). It is a handsome gun.

Pete


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:withstupid: DUDE I got it hoping it would shoot like other Wilson combats, let me tell you for a gun it's size it is a tack driver. It is really accurate! I am really impressed with it. The only bad part is it kicks, but then again for a concealed hopefully you don't need to shoot it much! Once you put some rounds through it you figure it out and your hand takes the kick! It is a sharp kick right in the bone of your hand.

I think it is well worth it though. DID you look at the price also?  Not bad huh!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I let a bunch of the guys that are on the SWAT team here shoot it and they all want one!! 8)


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

"It is a sharp kick right in the bone of your hand."
Yeah. I was wondering about that. If you haven't already tried one, the thin neoprene slip on grip sleeves (Hogue and Pachmayr) work marvelously well to take the sting out of these small, powerful autos. The are tough to get on the gun but they work.
Pete


----------



## vpboat (Mar 6, 2008)

wurgs,

The best thing you said was to go to the range and find what is comfortable for you! Consider rental and range fees a great investment. To many find out after they paid big money for a gun that it is not the right one. Remember you are going to carry this gun. I prefer Glocks (you may or may not). However, one model might be easier for my 6'4" 250lb. buddy to carry than me being only 5'10" and 160lbs. Makes a huge difference when you carry all day.

Be safe and support the right to defend yourself and your family!!!!!


----------



## Susquash (Mar 12, 2008)

What you may want to do is go to a range where they rent pistols. Rent a couple you like the look and feel of. That way you may have a better idea of what you want. You might also want to try the Glock 30 SF (slim frame), a 10 + 1 capacity .45 ACP. A whole lot easier to conceal than an XD.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

After shooting quite a few handguns, I decided on the XD40. It fit my hand best and is very accurate. I picked one up for $528 with night sights and the accessory package, pretty good price.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

For me, a Kimber Ultra Carry 2 and a Cross Breed Holtser.

I love having a compact .45 (3 in brl and shorter grip) and 8 rnds of 185gr Federal Hydra shoks... with a 8 rnd Wilson mag for a reload.

The CB holster is a hybrid design, leather and kydex that is an IWB that is tuckable and COMFORTABLE!!!! I am 5'7" and 165 and with the holster positioned just behind my right hip, it disappears.

But as others have said, try a bunch of guns and enjoy the process.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

wurgs said:


> After shooting quite a few handguns, I decided on the XD40. It fit my hand best and is very accurate. I picked one up for $528 with night sights and the accessory package, pretty good price.


I picked up the XD45 three weeks ago. I purchased the compact which came with a 10 and 13 shot mag. The bottom of the 13 has the same contour as the Service model. Why would anyone buy a Service when you can put the short mag in and have great concealment, then slap in the 13 when you carry on duty. 
The side plates of the grip are so thin I think it has the same dimensions as the 9mm or 40 cal. 
I purchased the Desantis inside the belt holster called the Cozy Partner. I have shirt holsters, belly band holsters, ankle holsters, a half dozen shoulder holsters, three inside the pants holsters, small of back holsters, etc etc. I find the inside the waistband most comfortable, has good concealment and rapid presentation of the weapon. 
My old eyes don't see night sights that well anymore, so a quick detach laser is going on this handgun. It's tough to find a holster that will allow holstering the laser, but the accessory rails along both sides of the mag holster will hold my laser.


----------

